# my dog wont stop chasing my kids



## Hachi (Mar 3, 2011)

I really want to keep him inside the house ,but he always is trying to chase or bite my kids or our shoes .... what can i do ? He is just a 3 month old puppy and I need some advice .I know he is not trying to be mean about it ,but his play it's just too rough .


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

puppy time out. when you see him start to chase and getting too rough about it, he needs a no fun of any kind time out. This can be crate time or tethered to you until he calms and is sitting nicely. Dont forget to let him out in the yard to run around and burn off some of that energy. It'll help in teaching him that herding the kids isnt allowed.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

How old are your children? Are they old enough to help correct the pup or redirect him when the playing gets too rough?


----------



## Hachi (Mar 3, 2011)

Franksmom said:


> How old are your children? Are they old enough to help correct the pup or redirect him when the playing gets too rough?


 
3 and 6 year old


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I would use the puppy time out too, and explain it too the kids, I taught my kids to stop and stand like a tree with arms crossed their chest and ignore the dog when the chasing started, at the time I was dealing with border collies, they would stop and I was there to put the pup in time out, I also let my kids work with the pups on a leash under my supervision. I've worked with kids as young as 4 teaching them how to train a dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Tell your kids to stop running. If you're going to have kids and a puppy, the kids have to learn to be calm. I like Franksmom's description of standing like a tree. Then they become uninteresting and the pup has to find something else to entertain himself.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

dont take this the wrong way but welcome to the herding group .............. if your pup is anything like my dogs your never have to worry about the kids leaving the yard. As soon as my little girl gets as far as the cars in the drive way they (mainly my 8 mo female) herd her lil butt right back down to where she is supposed to be and then its play time as normal


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I got Zoe when my youngest was 5 and quite he rambunctious boy. He would run and jump so she would run and catch him usually in the pant leg, then he would scream, so she would rip his pant leg because she was excited at this point, and finally I would scoop up now zoomy puppy and run her for a good 20 minutes before we did it all over again. It gets better lol and the first step is teaching your kids not to get excited and scream and run when the puppy is gnawing on them or they will make it worse. However, once puppy gets them a few times the child will become fearful so obviously do your very best to keep the puppy and children separate unless you can be in the room to coach calm behavior and intervene with the puppy. When the puppy latches on playfully just scoop him up and begin some appropriate play instead- I promise in another 2 months the puppy will know better if you keep him inside and patiently teach him


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your 3 month old pup outside? you can't teach
him anything with him being outside. he has to be near
you and the family so you can teach him. you
train and socialize everyday, several times a day.
how about a puppy class and an OB class. fine
a trainer. work with your dog everyday. work with
your dog in sessions. when your dog is playing roughly
with the children use that time to train. teach your children
how to behave around the pup. teach your children how to handle
the pup.



Hachi said:


> I really want to keep him inside the house ,but he always is trying to chase or bite my kids or our shoes .... what can i do ? He is just a 3 month old puppy and I need some advice .I know he is not trying to be mean about it ,but his play it's just too rough .


----------



## Hachi (Mar 3, 2011)

most of the time our dog is inside the house ,but when I'm doing chores I prefere to keep him outside instead of in the crate ,and he's already going to dog training so we're working on it . thanks for the advice everybody... and I'll try to keep my children calm around our dog and I'll definitely try the time out .:hugs:


----------



## amber7088 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hachi! I have the same problem! I have a 3 yr old son and a 10 wk old GSD. I am having a trainer come to the house on Saturday and until then I will def try the puppy time outs that others have suggested!

Hope both of our pups get over this, for the sake of our kids little legs!


----------



## Hachi (Mar 3, 2011)

amber7088 said:


> Hachi! I have the same problem! I have a 3 yr old son and a 10 wk old GSD. I am having a trainer come to the house on Saturday and until then I will def try the puppy time outs that others have suggested!
> 
> Hope both of our pups get over this, for the sake of our kids little legs!


I would like to have a trainer that come to our house too ,how do you found that ?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Play Drive! There are a couple of approaches. Ask the kids to slow down. When the puppy chases them, go to the leash as a "time out" - I'm not real keen on using the crate as a time out - too much like a punishment. If you have time and opportunity you could try to keep the puppy tethered to you while the kids are about. In this case you could give him a little correction when he starts to chase the kids. Be mindful of the fact that he is till a baby.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, my pup did the same thing and it often ended in my then 8 yr old crying. She would enjoy playing with him but things always got too rough and our dog was then crazy with excitement. Time out worked great and now that he's 8 months old he's better.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

Completely normal puppy behavior. To stop the chasing, tell the kids to not run. To stop the biting, instruct the kids to let out a loud squeal whenever the puppy bites. 

And FWIW, I (and others) totally feel your pain. My three month old has just discovered the wonders of shoelaces..  It does get a lot better/easier once they hit the 4-5 month mark.


----------

